# 17 1.4 P1101, P0014, P0017



## skatermike21988 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just an update:

I think I found the cause of all my problems. I pulled the throttle body again, and as I suspected it was filthy. Took a look at the turbo and I've got oil inside which is leaning me to a faulty PCV valve. I've got both the primary and secondary ordered and will replace both, clean the turbo and throttle body. As for the cam shaft codes, I'm not 100% sure yet but I'm thinking it was triggered by a low oil condition. I just came due for my oil change and when I checked my oil it was low, so I'll hopefully have that resolved after all these repairs.

Edit: added pics of the oil mess...


----------



## skatermike21988 (Dec 9, 2012)

OK, hopefully final update and tips for those that may run into this:

Replaced both pcv valves, the rear one looked to be the culprit as it was pouring oil out of it when it was removed. Cleaned the throttle body, turbo, and MAF sensor. Put it all back together and cleared the codes. P1011 was go e and stayed gone, but the others returned and persisted and the car was still idling rough and stalling. Removed the cam position sensor and cleaned some crud off it, as well as pulled the variable timing Solenoid on the exhaust side. The Solenoid was damaged with the screen on one end cracked and falling off. I removed the damaged screen and put it back together. Hunted down a replacement (30 minutes away) and drove the car there. Was still idling rough and struggling to start. After a few miles the car started to idle normally and when I went to leave the auto parts store it started and idled just fine. I cleared the codes while I was there and they didn't return. Drove home no issue, and replaced the Solenoid when I got home. So far it's running great and no more check engine light! 🥳


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Hopefully you got it. Thanks for the follow up.


----------

